# Comunicacion entre robots



## jantonio84 (May 9, 2007)

Hola gente,

Estoy diseñando un par de robots que tengan la cualidad de comunicarse via RF, por lo tanto cada robot va a tener incorporado un receptor y un transmisor.

Mi idea es hacer algo asi como una comunicación digital.
Tengo la siguiente idea, para transmitir los datos un transmisor FM el cual opere sobre cierta frecuencia f1 para enviar '1'. Y que opere bajo otra frecuencia f2 para enviar '0'.

Entonces el receptor del otro robot debe estar revisando ambas señales f1 y f2 para verificar si recibio un '1' o un '0' y asi interpretar la información recibida.

¿Que tan descabellado es realizar algo asi? ¿Existe algun otro sistema mejor?

Mi otra duda es la antena, pretendo instalar en cada robot una antena de unos 5cm, me conviene que sea una antena de las largas o con alguna otra forma?

Cualquier sugerencia o información es de gran valor.


De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Francisco Valdez (May 9, 2007)

Que tal trata este link, en el primero vienen varios componentes para transmisión de datos via RF, ve cual te sirve, en el segundo te paso un diagrama de un transmisor - receptor de 4 bits, direccionable....

http://www.rentron.com/PicBasic/RemoteControl.htm

http://www.rentron.com/remote_control/LICAL-4BIT.PDF

Ojala te sirva

Saludos


----------



## jantonio84 (May 9, 2007)

excelente aporte compadre, pero el problema es que esos integrados son algo caros y yo necesito armar unos 3 robots, asi que me saldria como 100 dolares o mas... lo cual supera mi presupuesto.

¿Es muy complicado diseñarlo uno mismo?


----------



## Francisco Valdez (May 9, 2007)

Pues te pude salir mas caro por el tiempo que te tardes, piezas, etc....

Ahi en la pagina que te amnde hay paquetes de 25 dolares donde tienes el encoder/decoder y los modules de RF receptor/transmisor...


----------



## robnes (May 11, 2007)

Hola  todos bueno lei sobre la comunidad de los robots , y piendo hacer unon,pero mi duda es como haria para que ellos se encuentre exactamente .es decir uno esta en le punto A y el otro en elpunto B,el que esta en el punto Atiene q ir al punto B donde esta el otro robots ,entonces como haria para que vaya exactamente a donde esta el otro robots ,que metodos utilizaria.

Esa es mi duda ,espeor que lagune mepodra ayudar


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 11, 2007)

Por que no utilizar ultrasonidos, tambien puedes enviar datos y ya sea mecanicamente o algun otro truco podrias cuadricular la posicion entre ellos.

Puedes controlar el volumen de la señal y la duracion entre respuestas de los distintos robots, algo asi como los GPS pero con ultrasonidos.

Normalmente no se utilizan varias frecuencias si no trucos como  distintos dutycicles
_____----_____----- para el 1  (30%)
___-------_____       para el 0   (50%)


lei  por algun lado que se aplicaba la modulacion msk debido a su reducido ancho banda, pero en estos momentos no lo encuentro.


----------



## linenoise (May 20, 2007)

Hola

Lo que propones es la modulación conocida como FSK = Frequency-shift keying, modulación por desplazamiento de frecuencia. La MSK que comentan después es Minimum-shift keying. Es una variante de FSK en la que las dos portadoras están muy muy próximas entre si, y con continuidad de fase. Sin duda sería la mejor opción, aunque también es más complicada de diseñar.

Si optas por una FSK más sencilla, con las portadoras separadas, necesitarás dos osciladores. Puedes construirlos utilizando, por ejemplo, un puente de Wien, o haciendo uso de algún circuito integrado que se encargue de ello.

Después, como se trata de transmitir por radio, necesitarías un amplificador (con algún transistor de FM o UHF) antes de aplicar la señal a la antena.

Para demodular la señal recibida tienes de nuevo dos opciones. Puedes optar por la recepción coherente, para lo cual necesitas dos PLLs (uno por cada portadora). Igualmente, puedes construirlo tú o buscarlo ya hecho. Esta opción es la más eficiente, pero también es más compleja y cara.

Si has optado por una modulación FSK con las portadoras muy separadas puedes realizar sin problemas la recepción no coherente. Aquí tienes el esquema de un demodulador FSK no coherente. Necesitas filtrar cada una de las portadoras, rectificar las señales, filtrarlas y compararlas, haciendo uso de un amplificador operacional (por ejemplo).

Para calcular la longitud de tu antena tienes que tener en cuenta que lo apropiado sería que su longitud fuera de un submúltiplo de la longitud de onda, preferiblemente lambda medios o lambda cuartos. Si quieres una antena de 5cm y suponemos que es de un cuarto de la longitud de onda de la señal, esa antena resonará a una frecuencia de 5/100*4*3*10^8 = 60MHz. No es una mala frecuencia, y cualquier transistor de FM te servirá. Podrías escoger las portadoras dentro de un canal de, por ejemplo, 8KHz: 59996000Hz y 60004000. Es una buena banda porque ahí no hay emisiones comerciales de FM y no tendrás ruido por esa parte.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda. Ánimo con tu proyecto.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 20, 2007)

Buscando con el tema de modulaciones digitales me apareció esto, es un informe que hablaban sobre el tema de comunicar mediante ultrasonidos.
Gracias a la modulacion MSK se conseguia no moverse mucho de los 40khz que es lo que interesa.

Estuve indagando sobre el tema para poder aprovechar unos walkies de 466Mhz para digital, modulando directamente con el PIC, pero no lo veo claro como sacar una señal de audio en MSK, en FSK es facil, un buen filtro y listos, pero el MSK no se como desarrollar el algoritmo, es que soy de industriales y ha veces fallo.




Realmente el tema de ultrasonidos con robots puede ser interesante, aunque se necesita tiempo para desarroyarlo.

Como los robots estan relativamente cerca se deberias poser escuchar y hablar entre ellos, si se utiliza un protocolo (normas para hablar entre ellos) es relativamente facil saber donde estan cada uno utilizando el tiempo de viaje del sonido, como funcionan los GPS, si los tres robots estan sincronizados, horas, minutos, segundos, decimas... si un robot envia un mensaje con la hora y el que la recibe la compara con su hora interna sabe aprox la distancia entre el emisor y el receptor.

Si yo tubiera que hacerlo utilizaria un PIC separado solo para esto y ademas programado en C con rutinas criticas en ASM.


----------



## Edison Suares (Jun 10, 2007)

Para este proyecto se podria usar los modulos fabricados por radiotronix, son de corto alcance  (máximo 300 m), pero tienen la ventaja del menor costo y facilidad de adaptarlos a cualquier proyecto.

Es complicado diseñar un sistema rx/tx, con estos modulos se ahorra tiempo en el diseño.


----------



## cuzco (Abr 15, 2010)

hola amigos soy nuevo en esta pagina estoy buscando libreria para los pic 18f452 y 16f628a si alguien me pueda ayudar

hola amigos alguien puede mandar un tutorial de como se maneja el mikrobasic pro for pic


----------

